# rolling start



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

would like info.

1. has any one ever did a rolling start on a oval or any track?

2. is there any lap softwear that has a rolling start seting in it?


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*I have been to a few places that have tried rolling starts and they are extremely difficult at best. *


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

We use to do them at our local oval tracks and still do from time to time it was a ton of fun for me on dirt way back in the day in our DD class everyone else was running LeMans 240 ST's and 7 cells I was using a slot machine and 6 cells if the track was slick I could get the jump on everybody. Now we still do it on the carpet it's real fun in 17.5 truck 17.5 open is a little hairy.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i think it would be interesting trying to control the speed, to keep the cars lined up in sets of 2 as they come out of the turn to head for the start line.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

lined up 2 by 2 will not happen. not well anyway.

In 1/4 scale I am still trying to get it right after 3 years of racing.
we do it single file. but only inches between cars, its real hard.
I did electric 10 pan car for 20 years.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have done them on oval 1/10 but 2x2 was way to hard for most so the dirt tracks do single file. not sure about software but most start on the front strait and start the race before the cars get back


----------



## shawn00sa (Apr 5, 2010)

Stateline does them with success. But Single file.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

In dirt oval we start our heats with a rolling start. The mains are still from a starting grid


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

We start all our dirt tri oval races with rolling starts, single file, and the guy running the computer hits the start button after we cross the transponder scoring loop. We pace so we don't get back to start before the start tone. Five seconds from pressing start button until final start tone. Tri oval is 200'. We do this for 1/10 Sliders, 1/8 electric late model, short course late model. We also start the mains the same way. Have not had any issues since we started this first of this season.


----------

